# Imisky's ADA 60-P Planted Shrimp Tank



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

hey guys,

wow its been a while since I was here and posting something regarding my planted tank. Most of you from the older forum probably remember me but from what I see in the forums there's quite a bit of new comers as well. It's always good to see the community grow.

So I've recent gotten back into shrimps from having switched over to saltwater for quite a while. But its good to be back in this as now I have much more time as university is coming to an end, and not having to worry about ADA's side of things as I see miyabi is now the distributor.

Anyways thought I would share one of my tanks with you guys, with roughly a months worth of growth.

setup:
tank: ADA 60-P
stand: ADA 60-P stand natural wood
Filter: Eheim 2213 + Eheim 2234
Lights: 2x 24W PC (current), for the last month I was using 27W PAR38 LEDs
CO2: roughly 1-1.5bps

May 26th:









July 11th:


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE, Eugene!!


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

lol Ed, i remember why i got out of planted tanks lol....plant growth is just WAYYYY too fast. those ranunculus i got roughly 10 nodes....and so far Ive thrown out...roughly 100 in the last month or so


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Throw some my way when you come by next~


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

haha i'll bring some when i drop by, along with a bit of the true mini bolbitis its growing pretty fast as well.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice Eugene, finally i might be able to meet you now as i have only heard from Ed about you in the past... Welcome Back..


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow tank looks great so far! can't wait to see it stocked with shrimps!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Eugene, gorgeous tank as always.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup, can't wait to get an ADA myself.

Looks like there are more than the light changes in the first and later pictures. You had an internal overflow and then added a HOB later? Actually looks like 2 HOB's up there. Can you elaborate on the setup a bit more?


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

taureandragon76 said:


> Welcome back Eugene, gorgeous tank as always.


It is nice to be back, guess its time to catch up with those i knew before 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice setup, can't wait to get an ADA myself.
> 
> Looks like there are more than the light changes in the first and later pictures. You had an internal overflow and then added a HOB later? Actually looks like 2 HOB's up there. Can you elaborate on the setup a bit more?


The internal overflow was merely just an acrylic box that i had fabricated to take the surface scum away. It worked well, but i also found that CO2 depleted way too fast even at 4-6 bps my ppm would just stay a shy of 15ppm.

The 2 HOB are breeders, they dont add any filtration function at all and merely for me to move the female shrimps to selective breed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

imisky said:


> The internal overflow was merely just an acrylic box that i had fabricated to take the surface scum away. It worked well, but i also found that CO2 depleted way too fast even at 4-6 bps my ppm would just stay a shy of 15ppm.
> 
> The 2 HOB are breeders, they dont add any filtration function at all and merely for me to move the female shrimps to selective breed.


Ah...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eugene beautiful tank as you aim to surpass your last

Nice and welcome back friend


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for all the welcomes, its sure good to be back.

John, the funny thing is this tank was aimed to be more simple than all the other tanks I've done before. Even though I am back Im starting to get more busy with design competitions and starting a new business.

It's good to know that there's still a lot of people here that I still know..while most of the people i had the most contact to is now mods.. I guess we all give back to the community one way or another.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice to see the tank redone man, a fresh start!

I am going to do a major overhaul on my rimless cube aswell, so what kind of crs are going in....Flower and Crowns??


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

I probably wont go for SSS CRS, thinking to go JPRLs I have in mind either benibachi ebiten or MFF.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

Felt like taking some pictures but have no shrimps in the tank so whats better than to take some photos of plants..haha

mini bolbitis (grew from roughly 6 stems to this over a months time)









11x baby eriocaulon sp. japan (frank wanna ID this for me )


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

update! rescaped the tank to be a little bit more shrimp friendly and less maintenance. Removed all the bolbitis and moved it into the ADA 90P i have, as it was growing WAYY too fast.


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Great scape! 
I love it.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

beautiful...


----------

